# Auto mask red color



## Paul Sivley (Mar 20, 2016)

How do I turn off and on the red mask that comes with using the gradient filter, adj brush, etc.  I find the red color on what I'm affecting/selecting blocks my view of the effect.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 20, 2016)

Hit the 'O' (Overlay) key.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 21, 2016)

Paul Sivley said:


> How do I turn off and on the red mask that comes with using the gradient filter, adj brush, etc.  I find the red color on what I'm affecting/selecting blocks my view of the effect.


From the Menu 
{Tools}{Adjustment Mask Overlay}.  In addition to toggling the over lay on to off with the shortcut key, you can toggle with the checkbox on the tool bar.   The color shows  the variation of the feather in the transition zone from 0% to 50% to 100%.
It really works best with a secondary display that shows the results while the primary display shows the area affected by the tool


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 21, 2016)

some useless information;  I use green


----------



## D.A.Wagner (Mar 21, 2016)

Try setting the "Show Edit Pins" to Auto. This appears at the bottom of the Develop module window when you're using the gradient, radial or the adjustment brush. This will hide the selected pin outline (but not the effect) when you move your cursor off the image preview area and over to the develop panel (but anywhere off the image preview will do). So, when you're adjusting the sliders you only see the image adjustments, not the selected pin's outline.. The outline will reappear when you move your cursor back over the image preview area. Also note that you can change the color of the mask using Shift O (letter) which will cycle you through the available mask colors - red, green white, gray.


----------

